# Dublin, Ireland



## Rydac (Jan 15, 2003)

Looking for a D&D game here. I'd love to play, but also DM.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey, I am in a gaming group and we are always looking for people to join. Though you have to be a pretty top notch gamer! We are pretty strick on who we let join. Have you gamed for along time? Are you pretty knowledgable about the rules? We don't call ourselves "The World's Greatest Gaming Group" for nothing.


----------

